# Which vehicle class is better?



## jbsan (Oct 17, 2015)

uberX and uberXL, which class is better?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Depends on how many people need a ride at the same time 

g


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I like driving XL better....Higher rates and more often than not just a few people....Have never done more than 3 pax so far! 

Andy


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

XL because it is exempt from UberPool.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hugo said:


> XL because it is exempt from UberPool.


We don't have pool in our area (and from the sound of it I hope we don't get it) BUT I wonder why XL is exempt from pool (not that I'm complaining ...just curious)?

Andy


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

C. Neither


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> We don't have pool in our area (and from the sound of it I hope we don't get it) BUT I wonder why XL is exempt from pool (not that I'm complaining ...just curious)?


I don't know either but it seems that only UberX is stuck with Pool. Those who are into conspiracy theories may want to pipe in... but of course, that would hijack the thread.


----------

